# Tranparenz von Tiff in Freehand



## schiwunja (15. April 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich unter Freehand ein Logo (Tiff, RGB) auf einen Hintergrund einfüge (z.B. Quadrat) erscheint um das Bild immer ein weißer Rand. (z.B. um ein rundes Logo ein weißes Rechteck [weiß jetzt bestimmt jeder was ich meine ;-)])

Wie kann ich diesen Rand verschwinden lassen?

Grüße

schiwa


----------



## Beppone (16. April 2007)

Hi.

Du kannst nicht: eine PS-Datei mit Transparenzen so ins FH einfügen, daß die Transparenz erhalten bleibt.

Du kannst aber z.B.:
- einen Beschneidungspfad in Photoshop anlegen und diesen mit dem TIFF abspeichern
- in Freehand ein Objekt in Form des Logos zeichnen, das Logo darunter ausrichten, "ausschneiden" (Apfel/Strg  + X), dann das "Freistellobjekt" auswählen und "innen einfügen" klicken.
- das Logo Vektorisieren (sieht oft am besten aus) und auf das Bitmap ganz vezichten.


Grüße!


----------



## schiwunja (16. April 2007)

Hallo Beppone,

der Tip mit dem Zeichnen unter Freehand hört sich gut an. Das werde ich mal Probieren. Gute Idee!

Danke schön


----------

